# Nvidia console other than 80x24?



## Eric A. Borisch (Nov 7, 2020)

Is it possible to get the console set to something other than 80x24 with an nvidia card?

12.2-RELEASE
GeForce GT 710
vt

X is working, although switching out of X is garbled (I can switch back to X and then exit X and we’re back to OK.)

Currently running the latest driver (455.38) from nvidia (direct download from nvidia / make install), but had no luck with nvidia-driver from ports, either.


----------



## Lamia (Nov 7, 2020)

Eric A. Borisch said:


> Is it possible to get the console set to something other than 80x24 with an nvidia card?
> 
> 12.2-RELEASE
> GeForce GT 710
> ...


I'm about picking this card later this morning. It's good to know that the driver in ports won't work. 

I'm having a hard time getting Intel Xeon graphics card from Gigabyte P8Z77-Pro (manufactured 2012) going with Xorg since I upgraded to 12.2. Xorg log shows no devices detected; no screen. In addition, the Xorg v24.5 is not a supported driver.

Wayland worked. I really hope the GE710 card will get the Xorg back.


----------



## shkhln (Nov 7, 2020)

Lamia said:


> It's good to know that the driver in ports won't work.


That's _not_ what OP claims.



Lamia said:


> I'm having a hard time getting Intel Xeon graphics card from Gigabyte P8Z77-Pro (manufactured 2012) going with Xorg since I upgraded to 12.2. Xorg log shows no devices detected; no screen. In addition, the Xorg v24.5 is not a supported driver.


https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...-2-release-workaround-build-from-ports.77501/


----------



## shkhln (Nov 7, 2020)

Eric A. Borisch said:


> Is it possible to get the console set to something other than 80x24 with an nvidia card?


No. At least not with BIOS or UEFI CSM.



Eric A. Borisch said:


> X is working, although switching out of X is garbled (I can switch back to X and then exit X and we’re back to OK.)


Put this into /boot/loader.conf:

```
hw.vga.textmode=1
```


----------



## Eric A. Borisch (Nov 7, 2020)

shkhln said:


> hw.vga.textmode=1


All right. With that in place, switching back-and-forth out of the X works well, but I am still at 80x25. Would I have some luck with sc instead of vt?


----------



## chrbr (Nov 7, 2020)

Eric A. Borisch said:


> Is it possible to get the console set to something other than 80x24 with an nvidia card?


I own a Fujitsu Celius H Series laptop with an integrated Nvidia graphics as

```
dmesg|grep -i nvidia
nvidia0: <Quadro 1000M> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
hdac0: <NVIDIA GT108 HDA Controller> mem 0xd8000000-0xd8003fff at device 0.1 on pci1
```
Some time ago I have not used UEFI. The display has been unreadable. But one could interrupt the boot manager. With `gop list` possible modes have been shown. Then `gop set <mode>` selecte the mode. In my case it has been `gop set 8`. Then `boot` continued the bot process. To make that permanent I have added `gop set 8` to /boot/loader.rc.local.

I have reinstalled FreeBSD at some point in time with UEFI. Then the `gop` did not work. I have had to insert `efi_max_resolution="1280x800"` to /boot/loader.conf.

I am not sure if my setup and behaviour matches yours. It might be worth to check if the commands help in your case.


----------



## shkhln (Nov 7, 2020)

Eric A. Borisch said:


> All right. With that in place, switching back-and-forth out of the X works well, but I am still at 80x25. Would I have some luck with sc instead of vt?


hint.sc.0.vesa_mode might work, never tried it.


----------



## Lamia (Nov 9, 2020)

shkhln said:


> That's _not_ what OP claims.
> 
> 
> https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...-2-release-workaround-build-from-ports.77501/


No luck with that. The GT 710 card was the lifesaver for the box. The Onboard Intel graphics card won't work. This x11/nvidia-driver-390  worked, not the x11/nvidia-driver-340 or x11/nvidia-driver-304.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 9, 2020)

Lamia said:


> The Onboard Intel graphics card won't work.


Build graphics/drm-fbsd12.0-kmod from ports. The packages are still being built for 12.1 and don't work on 12.2.


----------



## Lamia (Nov 9, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Build graphics/drm-fbsd12.0-kmod from ports. The packages are still being built for 12.1 and don't work on 12.2.


No luck. I reckon that's the problem.


----------

